# RP-Neuling sucht Anschluss



## lilzype (22. November 2010)

/OOC
Hi liebe Buffedcommunity,

seit langem spiele ich schon mit dem Gedanken einen RP-Char zu erstellen um dem "normalen" PVE Alltagstrott (raiden, farmen, etc.) zu entziehen...

Heute war es soweit... 

Mein Menschen Schurke Khaldur wurde erstellt.

Nun mal zum wesentlichen:

Ich suche eine RP Gilde die noch wirkliches RP betreibt, diverse Aktionen anzettelt,gemeinsam loszieht oder sich einfach nur gemütlich ins Gasthaus setzt um zu plaudern.

Auf der andere Seite möchte ich Dungeons und Schlachtzüge "später" nicht ganz unbeachtet lassen - also im Endeffekt suche ich nach der optimalen Mischung 

Über Vorschläge hier oder ingame per Post würd ich mich sehr freuen


----------

